

Ask HN: Where to buy men's suits? - ctrager

After working in jeans and T-shirts for many years it looks like I'm going to have a job that requires me to dress nicer. I am not trying to make a fashion statement.  It's just a uniform, a tool.  Any recommendations?
======
steventruong
Nordstrom. Most of the sales reps are trained to know a good deal about suits
and are extremely helpful in helping you find the right suit (YMMV base on
location). They also usually have a place that can hem and do tailoring in
most locations. Some even have a dry cleaning center located inside the store
(also YMMV).

That said, they can at least recommend you something if nothing else. Those
guys are required to wear suits all day too.

~~~
ajdecon
+1 for Nordstrom, based on their staff. Of several places I've been, they were
the most sympathetic to my sheer _cluelessness_ when trying to find clothing
to suit my purpose. :-)

Might be I just got lucky, but it's been true at two locations so far.

------
imcqueen
Brook Brothers makes great suits. If you go to the outlet you can get a
complete 365 suit for around $400 (they're still nice, I have one). The ones
in the retail store are at least twice that.

I would probably avoid the J.A Banks of the world. Invest in quality threads,
especially if you're going to wear them daily you'll get your money's worth.
The same goes for the shoes, a comfortable pair of Cole Haans is worth the
extra dough if you're walking in them all the time.

~~~
matthewowen
The 346 line isn't really comparable - they're made with different materials
to different cuts in different factories.

------
dtromero
I just bought a suit from indochino.com - For less than $400 you get a custom
made suit from China in about 3 weeks. Their "fit" guarantees are nice too.
You have to do you measurements yourself or by an experienced tailor(I
enlisted the help of my girlfriend) but they'll give a $75 credit to get it
tailored further if needed.

The quality of the fabric is good IMO - much better than department store
suits. I would say it's definitely worth checking out if you are looking for a
suit.

I've bought $200 suits from department stores only to spend another $100 on
tailoring.. for a bit more you get a custom quality suit - from a company with
a compelling business model.

~~~
shadowz
+1 indochino.com. I'm another happy customer.

------
tstegart
I got both of my awesome suits from Suit Supply. It sounds like a generic
store, but they have some sweet suits that fit really well and the people
there are pretty amazing, at least the NYC store. Not sure where you're
located but they're big in Europe.They also have alterations in store so you
can watch everything being done.
<http://www.suitsupply.com/shop/1/Suits?filter_27=736>

------
Casseres
Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. Spending 20 minutes looking through the suits
to see if there is one that a) looks good, b) right color, and c) fits - could
save you several hundred dollars. You will find high-end name brands. People
die or get too fat, and their suit usually gets donated.

If you think you're too proud: No one will know it's a used suit unless you
tell them.

~~~
matthewowen
This is a really good idea, but probably a bad idea if you don't know much
about suits; judging what a good colour/cut/fabric/fit is isn't necessarily
easy at first. In a thrift store, there are likely to be a lot of
inappropriate suits with no guidance to steer you away from them.

------
cmer
I've bought some amazing brand name suits at Burlington Coat Factory for very
cheap. You should definitely look there if there's one near you.

------
gosub
<http://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice>

------
hasker
Why do people assume anything better than t-shirts means a suit? There are
many degrees in-between.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
The title includes "suit".

------
iamzoso
The best suits i've seen and bought are from: www.bespokesuits.co.uk

------
leeny
Where are you located? I know a great suit guy in SF.

~~~
steventruong
I'm curious, who?

~~~
leeny
Harry of Harry O Menswear. It was located on 2nd between Howard and Mission
for many years and closed down fairly recently. Last I heard, he now works at
Nordstrom.

He outfitted my husband and 3 of my close guy friends for my wedding, and he
referred me to an amazing tailor. That and his stuff is actually really
affordable. As I recall, a decent-looking suit was something like $300 total.

------
actionbrandon
ive never used them, but indochino seems like a trendy startup type company
you might like.

------
callmeed
Banana Republic

------
rmATinnovafy
What country?

------
bmelton
You can just buy a suit and wear it, or you can look good in it for the same
cost. If price is the primary focus, look for second-hand, or used materials.
If that's a bust, know that JC Penney makes the suit most worn by millionaires
(according to a book I read that I'm having a hard time remembering --
something something habits of millionaires), and are generally a good bang for
the buck. They aren't high fashion, but they're a suit, which fits the bill.

Now, an aside... when I got my first job that needed suits, I did kind of the
same thing. I went out in search of the most cost-efficient suits that didn't
look ugly. I stumbled across a sale at Macy's and ended up buying a couple of
suits, and a couple of pant / sportcoat combos for approximately $150-200 a
set.

Then I started going to meetings, only to realize that while I 'met the
grade', I was judged on the quality of my suits by some of the higher ups. It
wasn't like the business card scene in 'American Psycho' or anything, but I'd
be asked "Who are you wearing?", and other 'rich people questions' I didn't
think people ever actually asked. The worst answer I found was "I dunno", but
an only slightly better is answering with the name of a poor quality
manufacturer.

Subsequent advice takes that into consideration, if you'd like to avoid being
singled out. Please note that the advice works well for 'government-quality'
attire, and would likely not pass as 'wall-street-quality' attire or "big-law-
quality" attire.

Jos. A. Bank is a respected name in suits, mostly because the average suit
cost is about triple ($600-750) the minimum suit cost you can get, _but_ they
run sales approximately once a month with buy-one-get-one or buy-one-get-two
specials and the like that can knock the effective cost down to $200 or less
(which is about the most I'll pay for a suit.) You can buy the pants unhemmed
and take them to a local drycleaner to have them tailored for a nominal fee
which helps avoid the 'off-the-rack' fit.

If you are like me, I often admire bold color choices on others that I would
never pick out for myself, or that I don't think would look good on me. A good
place to go for fashion advice is Men's Wearhouse. I'm sure mileage varies,
but I've been to a few locations in different locales, and I've always gotten
great accessory suggestions for ties, shirts, etc., that I would have never
picked. It isn't pushy, and you can 'suggest-down' to whatever level you're
comfortable wearing (for when they suggest a hot pink tie or whatever) and a
good rep will get your tastes and start suggesting accordingly.

You'll pay more generally, but they have pretty aggressive sales on occasion
too.

~~~
pasbesoin
I've used Banks' in-house fitting/tailoring to satisfactory result. Your
results may vary by retail location; at the location I've used, substandard
results simply won't be tolerated (discriminating consumers).

At Banks, sales are definitely a way to go (and, for suits and trousers, help
defray the cost of a good fitting). As a separate example, they have had some
of the best-fitting polo/rugby shirts I've found. They are normally rather
pricey, but if you pick them up at the end of summer they are quite
reasonable.

A book that used to be heavily recommended is "Dress for Success". In essence,
the recommendation and instructions are to learn to know and then insist upon
certain rather conservative but attractive styles that never go out of
fashion.

"Dress for Success" appeared some years ago to have entered that perpetual
"revise and republish" life, similar to, for example, the career advice guide
"What Color Is Your Parachute" (a new version every year). I don't know what
that means for its quality, compared to when the same edition continued to be
valid and current year after year.

P.S. Thinking about what I just wrote, you may want to drive over to the part
of town where discriminating people shop. If you're unsure, think of contacts
who would know and get some local recommendations. If you can get a reliable
recommendation to an individual salesperson, or perhaps even better, fitter or
tailor, so much the better. (Assuming there are still some that haven't been
squeezed out of the economy.)

Tell them what you're after, and count on their advice to steer you to quality
items. Don't begrudge the markup that pays for this service, as long as it's
not excessive.

I have several 10+ year old suits that are perfectly serviceable (thankfully,
also fairly lightly worn), by virtue of following this route.

Hopefully, such service has not completely disappeared from today's
marketplace. Again, you may have to drive to the right part of town to find
it.

~~~
bmelton
I perhaps should have specified that I do all my Banks shopping online. I
didn't mean to imply that their in-house tailoring isn't awesome, I've just
never had it done.

~~~
pasbesoin
What can I say? I'm an old codger. ;-)

------
ohgodthecat
I don't know of any particularly good places but be sure to take it to a
tailor and get it fitted for the extra 50-100 dollars. (If they don't have a
tailor in the store)

